# The Best Registry Cleaners



## VIP_EJC (Aug 21, 2007)

Okay, well...registry cleaners are such a critical system tool, yet they're unappreciated. How stupid! Heck, you can't even find a trusted review of a registry cleaner. But this thread aims to change that. Which registry cleaners do you use and why? Did you know different registry cleaners analyze different areas of the registry? So how's one supposed to know if their registry is honestly optimized? Again, stupid! For example, Registry Drill goes where other registry cleaners don't. All registry cleaners are supposed to analyze the _entire registry _but don't. And that's why I can't recommend a registry cleaner: because not one does all it's supposed to do. One indicator of a good registry cleaner is a registry defragger. But that's all I know. What do you think?


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi the best registry cleaners are the ones you don't download.
They can and often do cause more problems than you started with.

http://www.edbott.com/weblog/?p=643


----------



## VIP_EJC (Aug 21, 2007)

I disagree. Responsible registry cleaning is a part of good computer maintenance. Why would anybody want a messy, bloated registry? If you don't know what something does--don't delete it! A safe registry cleaner comes with a backup feature, so in the rare event it does delete something needed, you can always undo the changes. Some program freezes are due to corrupt registries, which is more reason to clean your registry every so often.


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi there are many posts on this forum and others where cleaning the registry has removed a system file or two and the system no longer boots.
The backup is only of any use if you can reboot your system.

The consistant advice given here is not to use them.
No one knows a persons level of experience and just saying clean your registry is not that helpful if the outcome is their system no longer boots and we have helped them crash their system.

http://forums.techguy.org/windows-nt-2000-xp/647343-xp-wont-boot.html


----------



## WhitPhil (Oct 4, 2000)

The misconception is that a "bloated" registry is bad, and that "cleaning" the registry results in performance gains.

There is no evidence that cleaning the registry does anything for performance, and "tons" of evidence that it can cause serious damage.

The other fallacy is in regard to backups. As pointed out, the backup is of no use if the PC is no longer bootable. As well, they are of little use, if an application fails or a function no longer works, and this occurs weeks, months after the entries have been removed. One would never be able to find the relevant entries.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Don't use registry cleaners under any circumstances. They don't speed things up, they don't fix errors, and they remove needed entries leading to problems. Sooner or later, they will lead to problems, and anyone who has had none is playing Russian Roulette.


----------



## MikeSwim07 (Apr 28, 2007)

The thing that I think isn't right is that the Registry Cleaner companies say their product will make your computer a ton faster, which it will not.


----------



## jcd57 (Nov 3, 2007)

do not use registry cleaners. i learned from experience. if it was not for making the recovery disks, upon purchase of the computer. i would still be behind the 8 ball.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

"Bloated" and "good computer maintenance" are phrases that they use in the advertizing (and sometimes in the fake "reviews" that they post, trying to make them look like independent opinions) as part of their brain-washing technique. It's an old con--create a problem that didn't exist before and then offer to sell you the fix for it.


----------



## VIP_EJC (Aug 21, 2007)

I use my registry cleaner weekly--have been for two years without a complication. I especially use it to remove left over entries of uninstalled programs. I was experiencing random program freezes and had no idea why. But after cleaning my PC's registry, I haven't had a program freeze since. And so I will continue.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Then I'm sure we will see you again.

One thing that really does help optimize the registry and reduce its size is "compacting" or "defragging" as the same process is sometimes referred to. It just rebuilds the registry and leaves out empty space.

I will have to admit that I use Registry First Aid sometimes to clean my registry. But I go through each and every proposed fix and make sure it is correct. I find that about 90% are incorrect and need to be edited. It takes me about 1-2 hours each time. But all registry fixers make more errors than corrections and it must be done that way if at all.


----------



## VIP_EJC (Aug 21, 2007)

Sure, I was paranoid to modify my registry at first. But you need to learn to trust the product. If after 60 days you're error free, then it's safe to say the registry cleaner did its job. I use a registry cleaner and a registry defragger. 

But hey, if you don't want to, then you don't have to.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

It would save us all a lot of effort if people weren't deliberately damaging their systems with these things and then coming for help. But then that is why all those things have the disclaimers in their EULA's since they don't want to be held responsible for all the damage they do.

The errors often don't show up in 60 days, but when people try to install new hardware or make changes to their systems and the relevant information has been "cleaned" away. Since cleaning makes absolutely no difference in system speed and has so many drawbacks, it is strange that people continue to fall for the claims of the people who sell those snake-oil products.


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

VIP_EJC said:


> But hey, if you don't want to, then you don't have to.


But the real question is..
What is the best advice on registry cleaners that can be given in a help forum?

Not to use them


----------



## VIP_EJC (Aug 21, 2007)

The day I experience a problem due to registry cleaners, is the day I stop using them. Until then, I'll keep using them. If you ever experience random program freezing, give a registry cleaner a try; and just maybe it'll be your solution, as it was mine.


----------



## MikeSwim07 (Apr 28, 2007)

So what one are you using?


----------



## WhitPhil (Oct 4, 2000)

VIP_EJC said:


> The day I experience a problem due to registry cleaners, is the day I stop using them.


My educated guess would be that is what caused your CD issue
The MS wisard that you ran, would have replaced the entries removed by the cleaner.


----------



## VIP_EJC (Aug 21, 2007)

Actually, that problem was caused by manually changing my CD-ROM drive letter which forced it unrecognizable.


----------



## VIP_EJC (Aug 21, 2007)

MikeSwim07 said:


> So what one are you using?


TuneUp Utilities 2007.


----------



## MikeSwim07 (Apr 28, 2007)

Ok,


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

VIP_EJC said:


> The day I experience a problem due to registry cleaners, is the day I stop using them. Until then, I'll keep using them. If you ever experience random program freezing, give a registry cleaner a try; and just maybe it'll be your solution, as it was mine.


For me, that was about 6 years ago.
L&H voice recognition would break and the 'cleaner's' registry restore would not 'un-break' it.

I've often wondered how many critical updates were broken and I never knew.


----------



## guitar (Jan 15, 2006)

regclean back in 95-98 and ccleaner nowdays are easy to see what your fixing 
these have saved lots of headaches when i've fixed computer problems for people
no complaints after 15 years
although i've experimented with some others that can and have stuffed things up (nothing that i couldn't fix though) some needing ultimateboot disk and reformatting
they helped me learn about whats needed and whats safe to delete
of course if your gonna do stupid things like delete all duplicate files, or not make a backup 
(acronis nowdays) thats when your asking for trouble
so don't say a bloated reg is not a problem when the reg causes freezes 
ccleaner, adaware and hjt are the first things i run to see probs
any advanced users not useing a reg cleaner i wonder?


----------



## VIP_EJC (Aug 21, 2007)

You can't use any registry cleaner; they're all different and some even produce false positives, such as Registry Mechanic and Registry Cure. 

Here's a quick, effective test to learn if that registry cleaner is any good: 

1. Run your first scan and see the report. 

2. Run a second scan and see the report, again. 

Did the registry cleaner produce the same number of errors in the first "and" second scan? If it did, then it passed the test. If not, it's producing false positives by reporting imaginary problems to hot dog the product, and you need to uninstall it.

And this goes without saying, make sure the registry cleaner has 1. the ability to selectively fix problems one-by-one, and 2. a backup feature which allows you to save your changes for up to 60 days.


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

Oh dear ..... if being a member of TSG and other forums has taught me anything its not to mess with my registry

Stay out.. no good will come from it 

I expected John to be in here with

If it Aint broke dont fix it 

comment in giant red letters


----------



## guitar (Jan 15, 2006)

*but if it is broke fix it *


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

guitar said:


> *but if it is broke fix it *


Agreed, and that's why I keep a drive image handy rather than continually breaking it


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

guitar said:


> regclean back in 95-98 and ccleaner nowdays are easy to see what your fixing
> these have saved lots of headaches when i've fixed computer problems for people
> no complaints after 15 years
> although i've experimented with some others that can and have stuffed things up (nothing that i couldn't fix though) some needing ultimateboot disk and reformatting
> ...


How big does a registry have to be before it's considered 'bloated' ?


----------



## VIP_EJC (Aug 21, 2007)

Sixty percent and up is considered bloated. My registry is 49 percent.


----------



## WhitPhil (Oct 4, 2000)

60% of what?


----------



## VIP_EJC (Aug 21, 2007)

The size of your registry.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

That makes no sense except to the people who sell those things.


----------



## WhitPhil (Oct 4, 2000)

So if the total size of my registry is 33MBs.

How does one figure out the size of the "bloat"?


----------



## whycompromise (Sep 30, 2007)

I have used Registry Mechanic and Registry Cure. Each one resulted in the failure of my system within two weeks. Thank god for backups. The problem is, like spyware , some of us cannot tell what are false positives and how to manually monitor what they are doing.
Like a good Doctor, first, do no harm.


----------



## WhitPhil (Oct 4, 2000)

You were lucky to have still been able to boot. We have seen cases where RegCure has taken the system off the air!


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

VIP_EJC said:


> Sixty percent and up is considered bloated. My registry is 49 percent.


Where do you look to find those stats?


----------



## VIP_EJC (Aug 21, 2007)

You use JV16 PowerTools 2007's Bloat Indicator. Forty to sixty percent is average. It also assesses the severity of each error. High-level errors are most likely to cause problems, while low-level errors aren't likely to cause problems. Which is why it's important to keep a clean, compacted registry.


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

You are









Just because registry cleaners work for you don't mean they'll work for other people. You can keep using them, in fact I hope you do since one day your system will break. Even if they haven't broken your system, they do no good. There are no speed improvements and no stability improvements almost all the time.


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

VIP_EJC said:


> You use JV16 Power Tools 2007's Bloat Indicator. Forty to sixty percent is average. It also assesses the severity of each error. High-level errors are most likely to cause problems, while low-level errors aren't likely to cause problems. Which is why it's important to keep a clean, compacted registry.


In win 2k, it's just a matter of opening up the properties tab of 'My Computer.
Not so with XP.
I'd rather read it directly from a windows tab than from JV16....if possible.


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

VIP_EJC said:


> You use JV16 Power Tools 2007's Bloat Indicator. Forty to sixty percent is average. It also assesses the severity of each error. High-level errors are most likely to cause problems, while low-level errors aren't likely to cause problems. Which is why it's important to keep a clean, compacted registry.


My win2k machine reads a 114 mb limit to the registry with 17mb in it.


----------



## VIP_EJC (Aug 21, 2007)

My registry is about 8.8 MBs.


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

VIP_EJC said:


> My registry is about 8.8 MBs.





VIP_EJC said:


> Sixty percent and up is considered bloated. My registry is 49 percent.


My win2 K is 17 mb and about 15% full.

Looks like you have a problem and I don't according to JV16.

Maybe the method JV16 uses to determine bloat isn't very accurate.


----------



## VIP_EJC (Aug 21, 2007)

There's nothing wrong with my registry.


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

VIP_EJC said:


> There's nothing wrong with my registry.


JV16 seems to think you are near one, but I'm not.

As you have no problems and I don't either, perhaps the problem exists in the manner that JV16 estimates bloat?


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

This is interesting...........I just booted up an old Dell P3 800 I used to use with win2k on it.
The registry on it is limited to 55 mb and has 18 mb loaded in it.
That's 32% full, about twice the % of my other win2k box and only has 1 mb more in it.

Looks like the % is rather meaningless as a rule to go by.


----------



## VIP_EJC (Aug 21, 2007)

Perhaps. But, what do you mean JV16 thinks I'm near a problem? According to JV16, I have an average-size registry.


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

Further update.......I installed JV16 Power Tools 2007 on the old Dell that showed 32% full by Windows......JV shows it at 27/100.

My computer is 27% bloated with 18 mb and yet VIP_EJC's computer is 49% bloated using JV and has ~8.8 mb in the registry.

Explanations for that inconsistency?


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

VIP_EJC said:


> Perhaps. But, what do you mean JV16 thinks I'm near a problem? According to JV16, I have an average-size registry.


You are at almost 50% and you posted 60% and up was bloated.
At 8.8mb, you only need ~2 more mbs to be bloated.

Compared to my machine at 18 mb, which JV claims is 27% bloated, I need ~22 mb more to be bloated.

By JV's reports, you are a lot closer to having a problem with bloat, but the numbers don't compare that way.
Something doesn't jibe at all, unless.......?
So what is the '?' .....I have no ideas other than JV doesn't represent this bloat very well.

Since this old Dell is no longer used, and I have a drive image to fall back on, I'm going to use the JV cleaner and compactor on it and report back later.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

It's going to depend a great deal on what is installed. Some programs use the registry exclusively for storing settings and that adds to the size. I have some 467 apps installed and am sure it would be classified as "bloated" even if there was nothing unneeded there.

Size alone is a very poor measurement.


----------



## VIP_EJC (Aug 21, 2007)

Well, I don't have many programs installed. Keep in mind I'm running XP SP2, which could be why my registry is closer to JV's bloat level.


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

Elvandil said:


> It's going to depend a great deal on what is installed. Some programs use the registry exclusively for storing settings and that adds to the size. I have some 467 apps installed and am sure it would be classified as "bloated" even if there was nothing unneeded there.
> 
> Size alone is a very poor measurement.


Agreed.

I finished one pass with the JV cleaner, fixed 8 registry errors, 86 invalid keys and 723 entries removed.
Total removed 234.08 kb.

That's not a lot of volume.

Seems to boot the same and the apps open the same, feels like nothing changed in general operation.

I don't think JV really did anything that was needed.
Didn't seem to hurt it either.

Not going to experiment on my Acer with win XPmce, though


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

JV16 has the option to connect to a very large database of problems that the cleaner has caused and prevents those keys from being removed during cleaning. If you're going to use it, at least try to learn from other peoples' 100's of damaged computers. That is, those that still boot.


----------



## WhitPhil (Oct 4, 2000)

VIP_EJC said:


> My registry is about 8.8 MBs.


Not sure where you are getting this number from, but my registry at installation time was 19MBs!


----------



## VIP_EJC (Aug 21, 2007)

From JV16 PowerTools 2007. I didn't design the thing--I just use it! Oh, I used my registry cleaner a few minutes ago--and rebooted, with no problems! I'm a stuntman. LOL


----------



## WhitPhil (Oct 4, 2000)

So, when you select Registry Compactor the 8.8 is the sum of all listed components?


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

Hi WhitPhil.......

Are you using XP?

If so, how did you determine the size of your registry?
I know how to find it in 2K, it it doesn't show there in my XP.


----------



## WhitPhil (Oct 4, 2000)

The initial one, after installation, is under \Windows\Repair

On a single user PC, the live ones are under \Windows\System32\Config

Add the sizes of Security, Software, System and you have the major components.

Or, under JVs Compact Registry, sum the totals.


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

WhitPhil said:


> The initial one, after installation, is under \Windows\Repair
> 
> On a single user PC, the live ones are under \Windows\System32\Config
> 
> ...


Thanks....



> Add the sizes of Security, Software, System and you have the major components.


That puts me just over 30mb.


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

There you are Jack.... 

bloated registry have you ...


----------



## VIP_EJC (Aug 21, 2007)

WhitPhil said:


> So, when you select Registry Compactor the 8.8 is the sum of all listed components?


You got it.


----------



## WhitPhil (Oct 4, 2000)

As pointed out above, the total size means absolutely nothing since it depends on how many apps are installed.

And to me, the 8.8 MBs is a strange number. The backup of my Software Hive after the initial XP install was 16.4!


----------



## VIP_EJC (Aug 21, 2007)

I really don't know, Phil. But what I do know is a good registry cleansing will reduce the number of program freezes. And I speak from personal experience.


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

VIP_EJC?
Have you had much trouble with apps freezing in XP?
Any particular apps?
My experience has been good in XP sp2 and I don't remember any apps freezing after switching from 98se to win2k.


----------



## VIP_EJC (Aug 21, 2007)

Not much and no particulars. But it has happened a few times, until I cleaned my registry.


----------



## WhitPhil (Oct 4, 2000)

VIP_EJC said:


> Not much and no particulars. But it has happened a few times, until I cleaned my registry.


All I can say is that if it works for you, great.

I've been running XP for 3.5 years now, and have never experienced anything that I would classify as a freeze.

The real bottom line is that if you feel comfortable in running a registry cleaner, feel free to do so. But, if you do, you really need to review each and every proposed deletion before accepting it. If you do not, these apps (even the ones that purport to be safe) can remove integral keys, values from the registry. These can result in program failures and in worst cases, PCs that no longer boot.

And, even though they "work" in one environment, there is no guarantee they will work in all environments.

As a result, one should not be recommending the general use of a cleaner. Even though the sites marketing these things have rave performance claims, and have the gall to call everything found an "error", there is no evidence (other than anecdotal) that a "bloated" registry causes performance problems.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

WhitPhil said:


> All I can say is that if it works for you, great.
> 
> I've been running XP for 3.5 years now, and have never experienced anything that I would classify as a freeze.
> 
> ...


Exactly right. Personal PC's are personal arenas in which the owner can do whatever they want. Certainly, a registry cleaner actually solving a problem is an extremely rare event, tantamount to a lottery win.

Those of us who have worked on computers for a long time, and have seen the innumerable problems caused by these "tools", know that the chief benefit is to those who created the non-existent problem and then collected money to "solve" it.

It is unconscionable to recommend these things to others and would have to be considered as invalid advice is this forum.


----------



## Super-D-38 (Apr 25, 2002)

I use 2 to "clean" my registry. 
Registry Medic and PCRescue V3.0
Both have the backup feature and I have used it once or twice.
Only if a program quits working. I'll boot safe mode (only if needed), restore, and then look through all the entries it wants to delete.

Only known issues they both give me is with the .net update. They both keep reporting the system files as errors. So I just skip those files and have no trouble. 
Only reason I need the .net fix is for the ATI drivers.

Mostly I use the cleaners to remove registry entries to files I no longer have or programs that were uninstalled.
I some times wish to...... *cough* hide...., some of the...uh.... *cough* sample clips I have downloaded and viewed.  

I check it about once every 3 - 4 months and it will find about 90+ entries to files that have been deleted. 
That alone tells me your registry is keeping record of *ALL* files.  Even if they are long gone. That idea I don't like one bit.
I figure, the less entries it needs to look through the better.


----------



## WhitPhil (Oct 4, 2000)

The registry does NOT keep a record of ALL files.

It keeps a record of "some" files in MRU lists, search lists, files installed, etc. but certainly does not record ALL files.


----------



## VIP_EJC (Aug 21, 2007)

I only delete data that I'm confident is useless. If I don't know what it does, I omit it from the deletion process.


----------



## Super-D-38 (Apr 25, 2002)

WhitPhil said:


> The registry does NOT keep a record of ALL files.
> 
> It keeps a record of "some" files in MRU lists, search lists, files installed, etc. but certainly does not record ALL files.


OK, maybe not "all".. I'm not 100% on that..
I just know all of the sample clips I have ever downloaded and watched have been shown and removed by the cleaners. Say I download 10 clips, I delete them, run the scanners, all 10 clips show up as in the registry.... To me.. that seems like all.  
Also many of the files and programs I download are shown. Even after deletion the scanners still show "File X" location "C:\downloads" or where ever it happened to be.

Maybe not all files ever, but it still doesn't need to keep a record of "all" my downloaded files.

Deletes things such as shown. 
Some are located in an MRU as stated, others aren't.
Does it help? who knows for sure... 
It helps me just knowing things that aren't there any more, just aren't shown.


----------



## VIP_EJC (Aug 21, 2007)

For example, I downloaded the 30-day trial of JV16 PowerTools 2007 and then uninstalled it. I then ran another registry cleaner which detected useless keys of said uninstalled program. Well, I know these keys are safe to delete, and so I do.

If you're careful and use a trusted registry cleaner, you too can have success. 

Which are trusted you ask? I recommend JV16 PowerTools 2007 and TuneUp Utilities 2007. I've used both many a times without a problem.


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

As I said before, even if it works there is no improvement in speed or reliability. Your taking a risk for no reason.


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

ferrija1 said:


> As I said before, even if it works there is no improvement in speed or reliability. Your taking a risk for no reason.


Agreed.

I went back to that win2k computer I was experimenting on and found that the folder full of music, on the D partition, caused explorer to restart when I tried to open it.
I didn't bother using the JV restore, I put the drive image I had in reserve... back on.
Now the computer again plays music.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Super-D-38 said:


> OK, maybe not "all".. I'm not 100% on that


Probably what you are seeing is the MRU (most recently used) lists that apps keep for those parts of their menus that show files that have been opened recently. Many can be turned off. They have a limit on number and old ones are replaced by the new ones.

MRU Blaster is designed just for those entries.


----------

